# Successful Migration



## Semper Fidelis

OK. I've got you moved. You can post again. I'm doing some housecleaning here and on the old board. The old board will remain inactive for another few hours while I make it read-only for members. After that I'll bring it back up.

You'll need to go into your profile and do some housecleaning. You also need to empty your outbox of extraneous messages that got imported that you might have previously deleted.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Oh, and one more thing, you can upload a new avatar or use one that the system provides.


----------



## youthevang

Good job, Rich.


----------



## Scott Shahan

Thanks Rich

hey, where are the smilies at?


----------



## Arch2k

Awesome! Thanks Rich!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Scott Shahan said:


> Thanks Rich
> 
> hey, where are the smilies at?



Weird. I just noticed that. Let me find out.


----------



## SRoper

Very good job!

Signatures are not showing up in old posts.


----------



## Arch2k

C'mon now Josh, I can think of better pics of you we should use as your avitar!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Scott Shahan said:


> Thanks Rich
> 
> hey, where are the smilies at?



Choose go advanced. I see them now.


----------



## Devin

Are there any other themes? If so, I'm not seeing them.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

SRoper said:


> Very good job!
> 
> Signatures are not showing up in old posts.



I hope I can fix that. If not then we might have to live with it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Devin said:


> Are there any other themes? If so, I'm not seeing them.



Not yet. Patience please. I'll start adding them shortly.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

The only smilies I saw under go advanced where the limited ones you use to tag a message; still no list of those to post inside the post.

Hey; the codes work but there simply is not group showing to my right in advanced mode (or left; where ever they are supposed to show up)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Try going into User Control Panel under Options and changing your default editor.


----------



## Devin

SemperFideles said:


> Not yet. Patience please. I'll start adding them shortly.



Okay, thanks. Everything else is running great as far as I can tell. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

SemperFideles said:


> Try going into User Control Panel under Options and changing your default editor.


Dohkay.


----------



## Peter

*wierd*

This is so strange. It's not like I've been familiar with for 4 years... but it's better and I'll get use to it!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Scott Shahan said:


> Thanks Rich
> 
> hey, where are the smilies at?



OK, I actually figured this one out. I have forced a default option to use the standard editor. All should be seeing the smilies now.


----------



## Me Died Blue

One issue is that the Today's Posts link (http://www.puritanboard.com/search.php?do=getdaily) always becomes a different link when there have been any updates since the last visit - and that makes it seemingly impossible to bookmark.


----------



## Herald

Rich, much thanks is in order for your hard and diligent work.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Indeed!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Me Died Blue said:


> One issue is that the Today's Posts link (http://www.puritanboard.com/search.php?do=getdaily) always becomes a different link when there have been any updates since the last visit - and that makes it seemingly impossible to bookmark.



I'll try and write a mod_rewrite rule so folks can use the easier URL.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Yep, this will take some getting used to.

BTW, no female or gender neutral avatars??? (I know I'm good at finding my own, but....)


----------



## Contra_Mundum

My wife belongs to Sonlight forums (homeschool board) and their set up looks just like this new one.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

LadyFlynt said:


> Yep, this will take some getting used to.
> 
> BTW, no female or gender neutral avatars??? (I know I'm good at finding my own, but....)


Do you have some examples of some femal avatars?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Me Died Blue said:


> One issue is that the Today's Posts link (http://www.puritanboard.com/search.php?do=getdaily) always becomes a different link when there have been any updates since the last visit - and that makes it seemingly impossible to bookmark.



Try this now:

http://www.puritanboard.com/today.php

OR

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/today.php

Git 'er done!!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Yes, sir (I wouldn't have commented if I didn't already have some). Lady Jane Grey (you saw that one coming  ), Katerina Luther. Then there are nice paintings of ladies (I had one up on the old board as did several other girls). Many portraying ladies of past eras.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

I am unable to use the quick reply for some reason.

Also the profile is limited to 1000 characters. My life story needs at least 2000


----------



## Semper Fidelis

ChristopherPaul said:


> I am unable to use the quick reply for some reason.
> 
> Also the profile is limited to 1000 characters. My life story needs at least 2000



Your browser might not support Ajax.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Looks good so far


----------



## Semper Fidelis

LadyFlynt said:


> Yes, sir (I wouldn't have commented if I didn't already have some). Lady Jane Grey (you saw that one coming  ), Katerina Luther. Then there are nice paintings of ladies (I had one up on the old board as did several other girls). Many portraying ladies of past eras.


Welcome ladies...


See the Avatar list.


----------



## LadyFlynt

WhooHoo! Thanks, Rich!


----------



## py3ak

How about Anne Bradstreet as a female avatar?


----------

